# 2017 Victoria 190 state Nomination.



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi,
For Victoria state sponsorship, i have got a new procedure altogether. Provided the link below. Is it not the normal EOI process that we need to follow for Victoria state nomination.

Application Guide for Skilled Nominated (190) visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Here is the link to create a new account.

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/manageyouraccount/apply-for-visa-nomination#.WJdyw0bYhi8


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

I have applied through a MARA agent and he told me that as we have applied before the changes were made I should be good to go. Also I was also asked to submit higher education transcripts. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## damitdada (Jul 3, 2017)

I have already applied for Victorian SS (positive skill assessment, ielts scores and experience criteria met) on 30th June prior to changes in eligible occupation list.

However, my occupation chemist was removed from the list on 1st July.

I am anxious whether my application will be considered. I have received the reference number on the same day.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## alonz (Jun 6, 2017)

I applied Victoria State Nomination on 10 June 2017.As Metal Machinist (First Class) 323214. With PTE 60+ score,Age 32 and 8+ experience. When can i expect nomination?
But my MARA Agent informed me to withdraw Victoria and apply SA nomination since it open 1st July 2017.
However, I requested to wait until the result from Victoria. Worth waiting Victoria? any clues?


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi,
> For Victoria state sponsorship, i have got a new procedure altogether. Provided the link below. Is it not the normal EOI process that we need to follow for Victoria state nomination.
> 
> Application Guide for Skilled Nominated (190) visa - Live in Victoria


They accept only IELTS?


----------



## ganesh251985 (Nov 7, 2017)

Guys, Do you get an email after submitting EOI for 190 , I submitted it two days back but haven't got any acknowledgement.

Regards,
Ganesh


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

ganesh251985 said:


> Guys, Do you get an email after submitting EOI for 190 , I submitted it two days back but haven't got any acknowledgement.
> 
> Regards,
> Ganesh


Nope.. only after submitting Nomination u will get


----------



## ganesh251985 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sorry, what do u mean by after submitting nomination, is that different from submitting EOI ?

Regards,
Ganesh


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

ganesh251985 said:


> Sorry, what do u mean by after submitting nomination, is that different from submitting EOI ?
> 
> Regards,
> Ganesh


For Victoria you will first get a pre-invite after submitting your EOI, I too did not get an acknowledgement during submission. After receiving a pre-invite,we will have to apply for State Nomination after which you will get an acknowledgement .


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

This doesn’t work for ICT occupations. All non ict apply through this only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh251985 (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice, thank you very much for explanation , one silly question do u know the average time line or from your recent experience how much time it will take, I submitted 26311 with 70 points for Victoria.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

ganesh251985 said:


> Nice, thank you very much for explanation , one silly question do u know the average time line or from your recent experience how much time it will take, I submitted 26311 with 70 points for Victoria.


Frankly speaking, that no one knows... keep praying


----------



## Jasj2017 (Nov 14, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I have applied EOI and state nomination simultaneously for Victoria with following points.

MY EOI date : 1/11/17 (190 for VIC)
ANZSCO: 262111 ( Database Administrator)
PTE-A 10 points)
Total: 65 with SS

Do you think i should wait for response from Victoria with 65 points.
i haven't receive any acknowledgment after submitting state nomination form, which should come in 1 week as per their web acknowledgement.
As much i read forums and discuss with consultants more i am getting confused.

Request you all, please advice here.
Thanks for anticipation !!:help:


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Jasj2017 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have applied EOI and state nomination simultaneously for Victoria with following points.
> 
> ...


As per the new process for ICT applicants ,you must first submit EOI in SkillSelect and post you receive your preivite you must go for nomination


----------

